# Keeping a stenciled screen for on demand prints



## anderjilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello fellow t-shirt friends.

Does anyone know how long a screen with stencil stays tight enough for repeated orders? What kind of screen is best for this type use? 

A group who is attempted to start a tshirt line has asked me to do their printing. They plan to start with a few simple 1 and 2 color designs. They plan to pay me to make and keep these screens for repeat orders. 

Up until now, I have only used newman screens. I am hoping there are some prestretched screens that would hold their tension for this type of use. 

Thank you for any advice you can offer.

Jill


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Changes in humidity can effect the tension of a screen, so a lot will depend on your climate. The screens could last for years, or a lot less

Another factor will be the complexity of the design/closeness of registration. You will get away with simple designs for longer.

It is probably a case of 'suck it and see'.

I have a couple of local tourist attractions who order off me on a weekly basis. The screen usually lasts all season ( it sometimes stays on the press, inked and ready to go). Once the artwork and film are done, if it doesn't last, it is no big deal to re-burn another.


----------



## anderjilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience. What kind of screens do you use?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Gold Up seems to have a lot of happy users on the forums.

Screen Printing Screens|Gold-Up USA

You can also buy them on eBay. I either buy those or screens from a local East coast supplier. I have screens that are three and four years old that seem to be fine.

Keep your shop temps and humidity in reasonable ranges, keep the screens clean, and keep them dry.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

anderjilly said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. What kind of screens do you use?


I just use whatever 23 x 31" Aluminium frames my UK suppliers have in stock. Probably Chinese made.

I have got a couple of screens with my own logos on, that I am still using several years down the line.


----------

